# Maltese Christmas Tree



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just wanted to let you all know my Maltese Christmas Tree has arrived and I have to say I LOVE IT...it is so pretty and it lights up with little colored lights of red, yellow and green. I will take more pictures when it is dark to show it's true beauty. It was so very well presented and I even got my certificate of authenticity with it's own number on it and my name as the owner. I am so excited and so very pleased with it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Another angle


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

That looks so pretty!!! I wonder if its to late to order one?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That is really pretty. I bet at night it will look awesome!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! That's so cute!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, its beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 5 2005, 05:00 PM
> *That looks so pretty!!! I wonder if its to late to order one?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106695*


[/QUOTE]

OK I can give you the phone number so you can call if you like, it is toll free....

1-800-243-4664
they are open till 5.00pm eastern time


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is totally adorable!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks so much for the number--I just called and ordered it...I'm so excited! It is really beautiful! He said I should receive it in 2 to 3 weeks!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! How pretty. Now I wish I had ordered one. Maybe I can reach them tomorrow. Thanks for the number.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 5 2005, 05:19 PM
> *Thanks so much for the number--I just called and ordered it...I'm so excited! It is really beautiful! He said I should receive it in 2 to 3 weeks!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh wow, well done,







I know you will be very happy with it too as I am with mine, it is just lovely and they pack it so well too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WOW! That is great!
I would have to leave it up year-round!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well, mine is already up, and staying up too I might add, it isn't that long till Christmas, that's my story and I am sticking to it


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is the night view as best I could do, but it does light up really nice and the lights are prettier than in this picture. One is with flash and one is without.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So I guess officially makes you the first one of us to have a christmas tree up this year.







I know you ain't gonna put it away are you? It is too pretty to put in a box. Keep it out and enjoy.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Its so cute. I was debating awhile ago whether to order it or not. I didn't, I should've, darn


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting those pictures, every year there is always one thing that I see that will really get my Chritmas spirit going, and this year that tree is it! Made my day







I'm going to have to have one so I can feel this good every year.....also we had a cold front come in last night, so I feel so good today like Christmas really is coming!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@Oct 6 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Its so cute.  I was debating awhile ago whether to order it or not.  I didn't, I should've, darn
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Its not to late!!!







I called yesterday and ordered one!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 5 2005, 10:39 PM
> *So I guess officially makes you the first one of us to have a christmas tree up this year.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No way, I am leaving it up now until way after Christmas, I love it so much.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

It is gorgeous!!


----------

